# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Agalep plantea restituir arancel a 25% para productos lácteos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, feb. 26 (ANDINA).-* La Asociación de Ganaderos Lecheros del Perú (Agalep) planteó hoy la restitución arancelaria a 25 por ciento para los productos lácteos, como barrera arancelaria frente a las distorsiones del mercado lácteo a nivel mundial.  
Durante su asamblea nacional, acordaron denunciar la disminución de los volúmenes de compra de leche por parte de la industria láctea a nivel nacional y apoyar la normativa de rotulado en productos lácteos propuesta por el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag). 
También impulsar la creación de la comisión multisectorial que elabore el reglamento de comercialización de la leche. 
Además, incluir al sector de productores de leche en el programa de las medidas anticrisis del gobierno, como medida para garantizar la seguridad alimentaria, otorgando beneficios a los productores equivalentes a los que reciben los exportadores a través del drawback.Temas similares: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Chile Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Italia Perú podría exportar 6,000 toneladas anuales de productos lácteos a EEUU sin arancel Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importar leche y productos lácteos de Dinamarca Minag afirma que se evaluarán mecanismos tributarios en vez de restituir aranceles a productos

----------

